# Problemas con antenas en proteus



## cerberux (Feb 20, 2011)

Buenas, primero que nada saludos, primera vez que participo y es que tengo una duda que no he podido aclarar, ojala alguno de ustedes pueda ayudarme, he tratado de montar un circuito de transmisor fm simple en el proteus, pero al momento de hacerlo correr me arroja error con la antena, la pregunta seria ¿como hago para simular correctamente la antena o su funcion?. Muy agradecido por cualquier pista o ayuda.


----------



## sydjoe (Mar 31, 2012)

hola buenas tardes yo tengo el mismo problema, tanto con la antena como con la bobina que tiene q tener la antena no las puede simular. ya tu pudiste solucionar este problema??


----------



## xyboni (Mar 31, 2012)

La antena no tiene modelo de simulacion solo es el esquematico. ahora,  podrias omitir la antena en la simulacion y colocar el osciloscopio y asi mirar la forma de onda, esta debe modular obviamente en fm.


----------



## kiwhilario (Abr 1, 2012)

Sugiero el Orcad o el Multisim para simular circuitos de radiofrecuencia.
El Proteus yo lo uso para armar mis pcb en ares (porque fue lo primero que aprendí) y para probar circuitos digitales (con pic, memorias,etc), para lo demás no es tan bueno.

Ahora una antena la pueden simular con una impedancia equivalente(75 ohm si no estoy mal), sugiero eso antes que poner el símbolo de antena que, dicho sea de paso, no tiene modelo en proteus.


----------



## sydjoe (Abr 3, 2012)

hola muchas gracias por tu respuesta, queria preguntarte como coloco la impedancia? la coloco en paralelo con la bobina? 
	

	
	
		
		

		
			




http://dl.dropbox.com/u/68050162/ERROR SIMULacion.jpg , aqui te envio el circuito y el error que me da al simularlo, tambien le doy "exclude from simulation" e igual me sigue dando error. de antemano gracias!



ah otra cosa, quite la antena y cambie el cap-var por un trimmer y el error que me da es "real time failed to star" , y se cuelga, es decir, me cierra el isis.


----------



## kiwhilario (Abr 4, 2012)

Borra ese capacitor variable y pon un simple "cap" que iras ajustando con cada simulacion. 
La impedancia va desde el colector de Q2 a tierra.
La antena borrala porque no tiene modelo de simulacion.

Y nuevamente repito, no uses proteus para probar circuitos analogicos.


----------



## sydjoe (Abr 4, 2012)

muchas gracias, ya estoy probando como me recomendaste cualquier cosa te aviso. ah tengo otra duda pero con respecto a una fuente variable y no se como configurarlo para hacer la simulación de la fuente, me dijeron colocando un alternador pero no entendi, no se que me puedes recomendar? gracias. chau. 



perdon es decir el problema con la fuente es la configuracion del transformador que me pide unos parametros al momento de hacer la simulacion.


----------



## kiwhilario (Abr 5, 2012)

Para la fuente usa "VSINE" y si quieres modificar algo durante la simulacion, usa el generador de funciones.


----------



## sydjoe (Abr 6, 2012)

VOY A LLORAR!! me estoy volviendo loca con este transmisor, estoy en la parte del pcb y cuando le doy auto router me da error electra!, entonces la cuestion es que ya yo les asigne un package a esos capacitores en isis, y no entiendo que significa este error, cuando voy a la vista 3D los capacitores no tienen los pines. sera que me puedes ayudar por fa, aqui te dejo unas imagenes:


----------



## kiwhilario (Abr 6, 2012)

adjunta los archivos isis y ares en 7.0 para revisarlos. O mandalos al inbox.


----------



## ByAxel (Abr 6, 2012)

Hola.
Lo que sucede es que los modelos PCB de los condensadores tienen los pines de soldadura demaciado juntos; esta rompiendo una regla (Clearance) el cual se puede modificar desde -Edit Rules- pero para caso practico mejor cambia el modelo PCB por unos de incerciòn que tienen los pines mas separados.
Igual sube el diagrama.

Un saludo


----------



## sydjoe (Abr 6, 2012)

muchas gracias a todos por responder, ya no da error con el package pero sigue dando error cuando le doy auto router, aqui les dejo las imagenes: 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	








y este es el error que me sigue dando:





DE ANTE MANO GRACIAS, ME HAN AYUDADO MUCHISIMO!!!



Hola amigo kiwhilario, aqui esta el transmisor cualquier error que tenga me dices (que me imagino que son bastantes)  , saludos desde Venezuela.


----------



## sydjoe (Abr 8, 2012)

kiwhilario dijo:


> adjunta los archivos isis y ares en 7.0 para revisarlos. O mandalos al inbox.


Hola como estas? ya adjunte los archivos, espero lo hayas visto. hoy monte el circuito en el protoboard y paso lo siguiente: ninguna frecuencia en mi radio esta en silencio, estan unas que no tienen ninguna sintonizacion pero se escuchan como si estuviera envolviendo en papel aluminio, igual comienzo a calibrar el "C5" y se escucha horrible y todo lo que toco en el circuito se escucha en la radio, es decir le doy unos toquecitos a una de las resistencia y se escuchan en la radio, pero hablo por el "mic" y no se escucha nada. no entiendo cual es el error, o no se si es que el microfono no sirve. ojala me haya sabido explicar. de ante mano gracias por toda la ayuda.


----------

